# rumors of usfs-blm reorg?



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

here is a little bite for yall to work into a frenzied slather..

http://wildfiretoday.com/2017/04/06/could-the-forest-service-be-shared-by-the-departments-of-agriculture-and-interior/

my take is that of Petronius arbiter:
"We trained hard-but it seemed that every time we were beginning to form up into teams we were reorganized. I was to learn later in life that we tend to meet any new situation by reorganizing, and what a wonderful method it can be for creating the illusion of progress while actually producing confusion, inefficiency, and demoralization."


----------

